# My new PC workstation



## MarcoP (Dec 18, 2014)

There you go, done and using it with lot of pleasure for a couple of weeks already! With this I will be able to work much longer without many issues ... well I have some health issues and staying sit for 4 hours "will" put me in bed for days with pain. Did lot of catch up on my servers, have a new software to write from the ground up, a couple of website to make for distraction and a new version of a CMS to release and last but not least important a promise I made about a little project.

Now I can focus on my fume hood which is already down stairs, still raw, no exhaust, no lighting etc ... seems I'm finally catching up. Stay tuned :lol:


----------



## yar (Dec 18, 2014)

Nice set up Marco, looks like you could launch rockets from that!!!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 18, 2014)

If I had a refrigerator within reach of that chair, I might never leave it! 8) 

Dave


----------



## MarcoP (Dec 19, 2014)

Yar, you gave me the idea to get back the only game my PC ever seen, WW2 Pacific Assault. Back then I only had one monitor and now I'd like to know what it may be like playing it like this he he.

Dave I already experienced a work-rest all in one experience, fun part is that no one can tell me off for sleeping at work :lol:


----------



## byte-tech (Jan 26, 2015)

Nice setup! and totally agree with FrugalRefiner, you need an usb mini fridge


----------

